# PSP and vista



## Havensfather (Aug 15, 2007)

When i connect my psp to my computer using vista it acts like im missing a driver. When i connect it using my wifes computer using XP it recognizes it immediately. Anyone have this problem before? I know i had to download a special driver on vista when it wouldn't recognize my razor i just don't know where to find the driver for the psp.


----------

